# Easy Buttermilk Drop Biscuits



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Buttermilk biscuits made easy 
I used my powered buttermilk mix that I just got from Amazon

I put about 2 cups of Biscuit flour in a bowl
1 teaspoon salt
11/2 teaspoon sugar
Put one cup of water to 3 Tablespoons buttermilk mix and 1/2 ( 4 oz) 
bar unsalted melted butter in a shaker and mixed it up vigorously
While the oven was heating up - I put the cast iron frying pan on the
bottom of the oven with about 2 Tab of oil…when the oven reached
375* I took out the pan and spooned the biscuits into the hot oil in the pan…
baked for about 10 -12 minutes then coated the biscuits with a little butter 
and put them under the broiler for a couple of minutes.
They we’re so light and tasty.  

I also made chicken thighs, that I fried in hot oil skin side down first
until they were crunchy…after I flipped them over, I put on salt/pepper
teriyaki sauce, fresh grated ginger and orange marmalade preserves.
then cooked it some more, then put them in the oven while the biscuits were cooking.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

You rock! Made me hungry (again).


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the powdered buttermilk I am going to give that a try. Drop biscuits are easy to make but I like a little tougher biscuit. I hate a biscuit to fall apart when I drag it through some sorghum molasses. But they are good if just pouring sawmill or thickening gravy over them. I don't really like a sweet biscuit though. But your biscuits sure do look goooood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the biscuits with a smear of butter and honey. You’re right Jim about them being soft.
I wonder if I added more flour so that they were dryer - would they make them a little tougher.
One thing good about drop biscuits they whip up easy. Instant gratification!

BTW. I got the tip from Wooley, I never knew there was such a thing.
Now, I can make Irish soda bread all the time.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

From what I understand kneading the dough is what makes it a little tougher biscuit. I use the disposable gloves to knead the dough with, I hate getting that stuff on my hands. I also use them when I touch any kind of meat, bacon and all, don't want that stuff on my hands either. lol

Oh I do love good honey and butter on biscuits. I am not wild about the dark honey though.

When I was a little fellow, my mama would take a hot biscuit and put some butter inside and a spoon full of sugar, it was so good. Butter farm made and this butter today are worlds apart.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> From what I understand kneading the dough is what makes it a little tougher biscuit.


I guess you would do the opposite of what she says here 😊









Why Are My Biscuits Dense? (4 Common Causes) - Baking Kneads, LLC


This post may contain affiliate links. If you click one of these links and make a purchase, I may earn a commission at no additional cost to you. In addition, as an Amazon Associate I earn from qualifying purchases. Biscuits at their finest are light, fluffy pillows of dough that go perfectly...




www.bakingkneads.com





A tough drop biscuit sounds pokey, though. What Two Knots shows is more formed than our more irregularly shaped biscuits.

Bisquick photo of Dropped Biscuits-


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

So what did you think of the buttermilk powder?

Good flavor etc? Will you buy it again?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it was good. I put 1 cup of water and 3 Tablespoons of buttermilk in a little shaker container and shook it vigorously.
I like that I’ll always have (a cup at a time) buttermilk on hand to make, Irish soda bread,
biscuits, pineapple upside down cake, and Kentucky fried chicken!
But, especially Irish soda bread.
I chose this one cause it got excellent reviews. There is enough powder to make One gallon and two cups of buttermilk…Since most recipes use about one cup, That enough
to make 18 separate recipes of buttermilk goodies. The shelf life is 2025.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK I was going to ask you if you had gotten the powdered buttermilk yet. Did you check Walmart for the Saco brand? Makes 3.75 qt. and is much much less expensive. Search WM for "cultured buttermilk powder" in order to find it. I had to search Walmart.com and my local Walmart. Local WM has it on the shelf.



https://www.walmart.com/ip/SACO-BUTTERMILK-12OZ/10319960



Hoosier Hill Farms also has a powdered heavy cream. I have a container of it but haven't tried it. Directions say to mix in blender and refrigerate overnight.









Amazon.com : Hoosier Hill Farm Heavy Cream Powder Jar, 1 Pound : Everything Else


Amazon.com : Hoosier Hill Farm Heavy Cream Powder Jar, 1 Pound : Everything Else



www.amazon.com





And for something to make you say "Huh". The whole Amazon page. Happy powder mixing. 





__





Amazon.com : hoosier hill farm heavy cream powder jar, 1 pound






www.amazon.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I didn’t check Walmart or I would have got the one for 4.48! Next time.
The heavy cream one intrigues me. Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I will. Right now I got a torn tendon in one shoulder and don't want to do any lifting with it. Blender isn't in the kitchen.
BTW think about keeping such stuff on hand for times when conditions won't let you get out or shelves are empty.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry about your shoulder.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

My kitchen is like yours. Air fryer on a table at bay window. Microwave on another table by back door, KA mixer has to be carried into the kitchen from another room, food processor and ice cream maker carried from yet another room. Canning supplies all over the house. I can see 20 cases (240 pint jars) of filled jars from this chair another 25 cases of empty pints and quarts in another room.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

TK have you been making any more sausage? I haven't but have a quantity of #1 and #2 Prague power and a bunch of Morton's Tender Quick. Meat prices when up is the reason I haven't done any. Ground meat is the cheapest here, thinking about it that can be made into breakfast sausage easily. WooHoo.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’ve only made it once since the initial go at it.
I keep my KA mixer and my KA food processor inside
of a cabinet in the kitchen that we made with a big pull out drawer.
I could never carry the KA mixer around. 
We’ve discussed this already, we have 500 pounds of stuff - stuffed
into a 5 pound kitchen.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> And for something to make you say "Huh". The whole Amazon page. Happy powder mixing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, dried honey! Honey is a natural humectant. It draws water from the air. I wonder if you left it open to air, if it would eventually turn to regular honey?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Once? OK.
I know you have a cabinet for your KA stuff, operates something like a typewriter or sewing machine thingy I think. 500 pounds in a a 5 pound kitchen? I think you said 10,000 pounds in a 5,000 pound kitchen. It's Ok, just having some fun. And my shoulder still hurts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> I guess you would do the opposite of what she says here 😊
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nik, the biscuits in that link is city biscuits, I don't like a biscuit that falls apart but I don't want one that would break glass if you threw it at it either. I just don't care for a biscuit with sugar in it unless I am just going to eat jam, preserves or honey. I don't put butter in mine either.

I use Martha White self rising flour, salt, cold bacon grease or solid Crisco and Bulgarian buttermilk. I mix the salt and flour good, then a good clump of bacon grease. I cut it in like I am making a pie crust, with a fork, until it looks sandy or how ever you want to describe it. I have the oven heated to 375. I pour just enough buttermilk to get it going. I don't want it sloppy, but still wet enough it will stick to your hand. 

I put a lot of flour on my biscuit making mat, dump the dough on the flour, put my throwaway gloves on and knead the dough a couple times so it isn't sticky any more. Then mash the dough to about 5/8 inch thick, then pinch off a biscuit roll it to shape and put it on a bacon greased cookie sheet. 

I bunch the biscuits close together so they will rise good and not be dried out all way around. I put bacon grease on top of the biscuits and put in the oven about 14 or so minutes, then brown the tops. Take out and butter the tops. then it sounds like a hog in a slop trough when I set in on them and thickening gravy or sorghum lasses. That is a country biscuit, or a Tennessee country biscuit. Yeah buddy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

😄
@Big Jim - the ones in the photo are what my Virginian mom made & we all make (three daughters). No City girl! She called herself a hillbilly. They're pretty soft & then the melted butter makes them softer. Yum!.

I don't think I've heard of biscuits without sugar, but, I guess they're perfect for sopping up gravy or sorghum 'lasses.
But, if you have sorghum molasses you might as well have sugar in the biscuit! I guess it's one of those perfection cooking things like @J. V. 's Cuban Sandwich. I'm the same way about my Fried Chicken, Eggs Benedict, Guacamole & fresh salsa. or even my three finger Poi.

(I had a Hawaiian patient ask me to make her Poi into three-finger Poi. They actually served it to patients in Hawaiian hospitals. I had never heard of that in California, but, she explained it. It's just thinning it down so you need three fingers to pick it up. Heating helps. I've eaten sour Poi ever since, it's along the line of a biscuit with the starch? 🤣 but, with salsa & chicken. 😄)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> 😄
> Big Jim - the ones in the photo are what my Virginian mom made & we all make.
> 
> I don't think I've heard of biscuits without sugar, but, I guess they're perfect for sopping up gravy or sorghum 'lasses.
> But, if you have sorghum molasses you might as well have sugar in the biscuit! I guess it's one of those perfection cooking things like @J. V. 's Cuban Sandwich. I'm the same way about my Fried Chicken, Eggs Benedict or my Guacamole.& fresh salsa.


Oh shoot Nik, I hope I didn't offend you talking about how biscuits are made. I didn't know that is how your little mama made them. I am sorry if I did.

I may just give the sugar in a biscuit a try next time. Can't say I don't like em if I haven't tried em.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Oh shoot Nik, I hope I didn't offend you talking about how biscuits are made. I didn't know that is how your little mama made them. I am sorry if I did.
> 
> I may just give the sugar in a biscuit a try next time. Can't say I don't like em if I haven't tried em.


No offense, Tennessee and Virginia are different. 😊 Although, possibly, they are the same in regard to White Lightning. 13 kids, my aunts & uncles, but they're all gone now so I can't ask them


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I had the last of my biscuit last night with butter and honey.  Reminded me of the cracker barrel biscuit. I’ll have to try the bacon grease Jim and also kneeling it. I didn’t realize that you just pull a piece of dough off and shape into a biscuit, ( I though it was rolled and cut) I could do that.
Do you grease the pan too?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I did some checking on that powdered heavy cream. Should have read the reviews before I bought it. "Try" mixing with a blender, etc. The powder apparently doesn't mix well and stays somewhat lumpy. It doesn't whip like liquid cream, just gets foamy, try mixing with gelatin. Best thing seems to be add the powder to the other dry ingredients for a creamy taste. I still haven't opened it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I think I’ll pass on the cream. Do you have a little double blade mini processor?
That might work to get it all mixed up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

No just the big processor. I'm looking for recipes that use cream. I wonder how it would be if subsituted for milk powder in baking. That doesn't sound to good. Hmm, take a look here.









Use Up Your Heavy Whipping Cream with These Recipes


These recipes will help you go through a carton of heavy whipping cream.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, it was good. I put 1 cup of water and 3 teaspoons of buttermilk in a little shaker container and shook it vigorously.


Is that a typo? tsp for TBSP?

I ask because I was comparing the two brands to make sure the were semi equal and noticed 1 cup h2o + 3 TBSP.

I've always just used the vinegar in milk trick but it isn't really the same for taste.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it’s a typo…it should be 3 Tablespoons. thanks


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread but it seems best fit here.

I bought a pound of their cheddar cheese powder some time back but hacven't really come up with a recipe to make cheese sauce from it. Anyone know an easy way?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What are the directions, how do you make it? For starters I would try it on mac and cheese, also cheddar cheese and broccoli soup.

How about creating a nacho salad with some nacho chips in a bowl then put ground beef on top with chopped lettuce and tomatoes, red onion, taco sauce, and finally smeared with cheddar cheese sauce? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> No just the big processor. I'm looking for recipes that use cream. I wonder how it would be if subsituted for milk powder in baking. That doesn't sound to good. Hmm, take a look here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I often have half and half and use it in a lot of recipes. Pasta sauces for instance.
My rice pudding…You could use heavy cream in any of these recipes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This from a 1.5 lb. package of cheddar cheese powder I bought in 5/2020. Don't know if it's usable now. I used it once on a baked potato. The stuff is like a brick now.

Cheese Sauce

1/4 C butter
1/4 C milk
2 tbsp cheese powder

Mix and heat to 180 deg and hold 5 minutes.









Amazon.com: Gourmet Cheddar Cheese Powder 1.5 lbs by Medley Hills Farm : Grocery & Gourmet Food


Amazon.com: Gourmet Cheddar Cheese Powder 1.5 lbs by Medley Hills Farm : Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I often have half and half and use it in a lot of recipes. Pasta sauces for instance.
> My rice pudding…You could use heavy cream in any of these recipes.


Yes that exactly what is being done in the recipe link. Pastas, biscuits, chicken dish, I didn't look at all of them, the biscuits sound great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> This from a 1.5 lb. package of cheddar cheese powder I bought in 5/2020. Don't know if it's usable now. I used it once on a baked potato. The stuff is like a brick now.
> 
> Cheese Sauce
> 
> ...


How does it taste? I think I would rather make my own cheese sauce.

a simple cheese sauce recipe, but I would use dry chinese mustard 
in place of prepared mustard.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've never used it for a cheese sauce. Plan was mac and cheese. Now I don't know. If I can break it up and save it it might work otherwise I'll toss it. Already tried hitting it with the side of my fist and throwing it on the floor. It just laughed at me so....
BTW I put 2 liters of Valentia hot sauce in the pantry. The stuff is so mild it's almost drinkable and has a very good flavor, it's the go to stuff now.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> I had the last of my biscuit last night with butter and honey.  Reminded me of the cracker barrel biscuit. I’ll have to try the bacon grease Jim and also kneeling it. I didn’t realize that you just pull a piece of dough off and shape into a biscuit, ( I though it was rolled and cut) I could do that.
> Do you grease the pan too?


Yes, I grease the pan also. I cut the dough with a small can sometimes, and some times I just pinch them off, roll them in my hand and flatten them out just a little when I put them in the pan. I like mine to rise good so I bunch them up good in the pan.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> What are the directions, how do you make it? For starters I would try it on mac and cheese, also cheddar cheese and broccoli soup.
> 
> How about creating a nacho salad with some nacho chips in a bowl then put ground beef on top with chopped lettuce and tomatoes, red onion, taco sauce, and finally smeared with cheddar cheese sauce? Sounds good to me.



That's just it. Other than a Mac & cheese recipe there were no directions on the Hoosier Farm container.

After posting, since I'm iced in, I went browsing and found the following tidbits of info:


> Add 1 part powdered cheese to 4 parts hot water and mix well. The texture and flavor can change with more or less water. Let the blended cheese sauce stand for 3 to 5 minutes. Stir and enjoy.
> --------------
> In a medium saucepan, bring 1/2 cup cream to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low. Add ground jalapeno to taste. Whisk in 1/2 cup of cream cheese then 4 TBSP cheddar cheese powder and 1 tap salt until smooth. Cook over low heat, stirring frequently, until sauce reaches desired thickness. Sources: not copied


I'm gonna play after I digest my frosted flakes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here make this with your cheddar cheese mix.


https://www.yummly.com/recipe/Broccoli-Cheese-and-Potato-Soup-2263821


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Or if you are lazy try this. It is good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I mostly make everything homemade. The only can soup that I like is Campbell cream
of mushroom soup.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nothing wrong with that but there may be times you can't do homemade.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

wooleybooger said:


> I did some checking on that powdered heavy cream. Should have read the reviews before I bought it. "Try" mixing with a blender, etc. The powder apparently doesn't mix well and stays somewhat lumpy. It doesn't whip like liquid cream, just gets foamy, try mixing with gelatin. Best thing seems to be add the powder to the other dry ingredients for a creamy taste. I still haven't opened it.


Final decision on the heavy cream powder.
I mixed 1 cup to put in the stew and noodles I posted about. It mixed easily in a glass 1 C measure using a small whisk. Tasted watery. Final decision was to toss mixture and the powder and use heavy cream that I had an unopened quart of. There are other brands of powdered cream and I may eventually try more but we seldom use cream.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Here make this with your cheddar cheese mix.
> 
> 
> https://www.yummly.com/recipe/Broccoli-Cheese-and-Potato-Soup-2263821


If I messed around with the my Tater soup recipe I would most likely be killed. It took several years and quite a few failed attempts to make one the wife liked. Lucky me she liked the most easy of all of them.
That recipe looks like it would feed a large group.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I read recipes then change them around and adjust the ingredients.
Mostly I cut them in half and in thirds.
I don’t like leftovers too much. The recipe that I referenced I’d down to about cut in 1/3rd.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Final decision on the heavy cream powder.
> I mixed 1 cup to put in the stew and noodles I posted about. It mixed easily in a glass 1 C measure using a small whisk. Tasted watery. Final decision was to toss mixture and the powder and use heavy cream that I had an unopened quart of. There are other brands of powdered cream and I may eventually try more but we seldom use cream.


I think I‘ll skip the dry cream. I don’t use real whipped heavy cream a lot except for pecan pie.
The rest of the time I buy redi-whip. Thanks for the update.


----------

